# Recently Neutered Dog Acting Strange



## Chi-Chi (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello, I had my dog Ben neutered 2 days ago, and he has been acting very different and I wanted to know if this is normal. He isn't showing signs of pain, he doesn't seem to notice, he doesn't lick the stitches, he is eatting fine, etc. Before the surgery he was a very sweet outgoing dog, a bit nervous with strangers, but generly social. But since the surgery he is actign extremly submissive, which is wierd because I have been dealing with his dominating issues for months. He used to bark/growl and chase after things that made him nervous, and he used to mark everywhere to show dominance, now he doesn't (which I know is a good thing, but I'm finding his personality change excessive). He is constantly in a submissive position, he wont eat until I say he can, and when he does he is cowering the whole time, he used to run up and greet me excited when I came home, but now he just walks up, keeps his distance wags his tail and cowers. He looks away and shakes if I look him in the eye..etc. It's almost as if he's scared of me? Does he blame me for bringing him to the vet or something? Or does neutering make a dog THIS submissive? I had my other dog neutered 2 months ago, he was acting aggressive towards other males, and neutering made him submissive enough that he competely ignore them, but at the same time changed his personality alot. He wont get up to greet, he doesn't want walks, he wont bark, he got alot lazier... I hope the same thing doesn't happen to Ben.

Anyway, is this normal for my dog to be so submissive? He doesn't even feel comfortable being in the same room as me, when before he was scared to be out my site....anyone else have this happen before?

thanks for reading, and sorry for the length of this post

-Christina


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Ben just had, what can be to some dogs, a very traumatic experience. It can leave them feeling unsure of everything in their life for few days. 

There are a couple of main reasons that could be causing Ben to react this way and it could be a combination of them.

Hormones. Ben would have just had a significant drop in his testosterone level. This would put him off balance to what he is used to. Testosterone would have made Ben feel: strong/more secure, dominant, young/vibrant - he would have felt extremely confident and assertive. Now, he doesn't feel that way and he doesn't quite no why. 

Also, going under anesthesia has different effects on different dogs. Some have no response positive or negative, some have a positive experience and some have a reaction of sorts to it - meaning that they can come out of it feeling vulnerable (just like some humans come out of it crying - feeling scared). We have had several cats and a few dogs come out of surgery (not neuter/spay) and react similar to Ben but it was due to them needing reassurance that everything was ok because of how they felt when the woke up. The vets/vet techs at the time told us that they seemed more fearful when they awoke and more restless/unsure of things.

What I would suggest, is that you capitalize on this a bit and use it as a way to build a strong bond with Ben with you as the pack leader.

Implement a praise/reward based training method that will teach him various commands you want (or re-inforce ones he already knows). When Ben starts to get praise/treats for doing things correctly that will give him a little confidence boost plus he will bond with you.

Spend lots of time talking to him softly, reassuring him. He will be fine


----------



## Chi-Chi (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, well I'm glad to say he is acting a lot less weird now. He is almost back to his old self..just without the marking, and fighting, he has become extra cuddly, although he isn't as playful as he was, but maybe that will come back in time too.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Like Orchard said, anesthesia can cause temporary personality disturbances like that...so can pain for that matter. Glad to hear he's getting back to his old self! Both my boys made full recoveries


----------

